# ecuador rain forrest



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it possible the bees absconded and all the remnants, brood, dead bees etc got hauled off by ants? 

I doubt CCD is the problem; but I also do not believe in CCD. I do believe is PPBK which can resemble what is described as CCD.

Welcome to Beesource. We would live to see pictures of your hives.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Very interesting.

I don't have them in my area, but from what I have read, absconding is a trait of Africanized bees while Italians are very unlikely to do so.


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

perhaps someone stole it and replaced the frames with new ones


----------



## alhambrast (May 13, 2013)

bluegrass said:


> Is it possible the bees absconded and all the remnants, brood, dead bees etc got hauled off by ants?
> 
> I doubt CCD is the problem; but I also do not believe in CCD. I do believe is PPBK which can resemble what is described as CCD.
> 
> Welcome to Beesource. We would live to see pictures of your hives.


hi
no antss in sight - i do not believe this is it.
what is PPBK?

thanks
ingo


----------



## alhambrast (May 13, 2013)

pannu96 said:


> perhaps someone stole it and replaced the frames with new ones


that is not possible that someone stole them - it is also my frames in the nuc


----------



## alhambrast (May 13, 2013)

heaflaw said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I don't have them in my area, but from what I have read, absconding is a trait of Africanized bees while Italians are very unlikely to do so.


hi
do you mind telling me some facts about absonding.
the weird thing is that there is no eggs, dead broood, nothing - it looks like licked clean in there.

thanks


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

alhambrast said:


> hi
> no antss in sight - i do not believe this is it.
> what is PPBK?
> 
> ...


 PPBK: Pisspoor beekeeping, also known as hive neglect. 



alhambrast said:


> hi
> do you mind telling me some facts about absonding.
> the weird thing is that there is no eggs, dead broood, nothing - it looks like licked clean in there.
> 
> thanks


If bees are unhappy with their living situation they move out without paying the rent. Robbing would clean out any stores that were in the hive... A good colony of ants can clean out brood and eggs in an undefended hive in a hurry. Though the queen likely would have stopped laying prior to absconding.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

bluegrass said:


> Is it possible the bees absconded and all the remnants, brood, dead bees etc got hauled off by ants?
> 
> I doubt CCD is the problem; but I also do not believe in CCD. I do believe is PPBK which can resemble what is described as CCD.
> 
> Welcome to Beesource. We would live to see pictures of your hives.


PPBK ?

>> i put 2 good nucs there about 3 weeks ago.
10 days ago i checkked and all was good.
today one of the nucs is empty - completely.

Pretty quick with that conclusion, don't you think?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's what I know about CCD vs absconding, but I hope someone more knowledgeable than me will reply also.
With CCD a strong hive is found with a few nurse bees left plus brood in various stages. The foragers never returned to the hive after they flew out. With absconding, the bees will fly out like a swarm to a new home. The only bees left may be a few that were out foraging when the others left.

I hope you ignore the PPBK comment.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

You might find this discussion on absconding of help:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?275603-Autumn-Abscond

and this comment by MPalmer in the same thread: post #38 "I found it happens when the weather is hot and humid, and the nucs are strong and in single story. Adding the second story eliminated absconding in my nucs."


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

clyderoad said:


> PPBK ?
> 
> >> i put 2 good nucs there about 3 weeks ago.
> 10 days ago i checkked and all was good.
> ...


I said the OP's bees absconded... I don't think that is a quick conclusion at all. In fact I think most who replied to the thread agreed.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It is possible the hive has been queenless for at least 3 weeks. All brood has hatched and the queenless and broodless bees drifted to the other hive.


----------

